# Video Card Memory Settings



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

Just curious if someone can give a link or some general information about the new feature in 0.0.22 that allows one to tweak a video cards memory timings. Just some general knowledge on what makes for a faster timing for memory. I like the feature and I think it can benefit some of us willing to tweak a bit. I have an X800Pro. One of my questions is, Are lower numbers faster? I would just like to see what I can get out of mucking around with the memory timings. Mucking around has been known to come back and bite me in the arse a time or two. loll But, I just like to try to get the most out of great programs like this ATITool. It's the best program there is, imho.


----------



## mpan3 (Aug 31, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with mem timing.  Yes Lower number = faster, but lower latency decrease the RAM OC bility.  I'd rather increase the mem frequency than decrease the latency.


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd only mess with the mems timings if you have a pci card to flash a new bios or reflash it


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

the mem timings change is not permanent .. you set them .. they are kept until reboot .. if you reboot everything is back to default ..


----------



## Quazi (Sep 1, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> the mem timings change is not permanent .. you set them .. they are kept until reboot .. if you reboot everything is back to default ..



Yea, that is what I thought. Which is great because if I set something that isn't agreeable or locks up, then a re-boot will set everything back to default. Latency eh? I am going to play around and see if I can get anything extra out of these 2.0ns chips. They handle XT PE speeds already. What I would really like to know is default mem numbers on an XT PE. If anyone would care to share those, please list them here. Maybe I can use those, or maybe settings in between the 2.0 and 1.6 chips to increase the memory effectiveness. Thanks guys.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 1, 2004)

zealot`grr said:
			
		

> I'd only mess with the mems timings if you have a pci card to flash a new bios or reflash it



Eh, I've done many a blind flash. And I have a floppy handy with a backup of my bios if need be. Thanks for the warning anyway m8. And you are right. I also have a PCI card handy. loll But as I understand it, those setting aren't permanet. Just while ATITool is running. A reboot sets everything back to normal. I think it will be an awesome feature for some of us. All it is going to take to find out is a little experimentation and sharing of information. Everything I find out I'll put in here.


----------



## coolmig77 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a Sapphire Radeon 9600PRO which I managed to go 492/345 with little errors. The mem is Samsung 2.8ns GC2A that is rated to 350MHz, I checked the datasheet of the Samsung memory and I see that some timings that AtiTool show are less than the rated, and some higher, like CAS latency. The point is that my memories don´t go up more than 347MHz without errors (Core not OC'd)... I bought some ramsinks to help the RAMs go a little cooler and see if the problem is not temp... then I will play a little with the timings and see if I can get more mem speed getting all the timings to the rated in the datasheet, hope I can get some 360MHz+ that I've seen on some OC results.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone tried it with 9800 with 2.8ns Hynix RAM modules? Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 2, 2004)

ah, I see. great info guys


----------



## hkalex (Sep 3, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> the mem timings change is not permanent .. you set them .. they are kept until reboot .. if you reboot everything is back to default ..


would you add a button to read the default values without reboot?
i think that is useful...

thanks anyway..


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 3, 2004)

I downloaded the specifications sheet for my vidcard's ram (HY5DU283222A) from Hynix, and after reading it for a while I noticed it supported a lot of timings, but the one I immediately recognized was CAS latency. 
The sheet specifies that this ram support both 5 or 4 CAS latency, so I loaded atitool, and found that my card was using 5 CAS latency, I changed it to 4, and after applying it, my whole desktop filled with artifacts, and I wasn't able to change the setting back again, so I turned my PC off, and after rebooting, everything was back to normal  
Guess I'll stay away from changing those settings for a long time


----------



## Gambit (Sep 18, 2004)

So no one has had any luck with this??


----------



## futura (Nov 4, 2004)

Im looking for some guidelines to tweak the mem timing,too...


----------



## Nobru_rv (Nov 5, 2004)

U have to know that on memory 5.0 ns on 200mhz cas latency is 2.5 standard. (except winbond bh5,bh6 etc....)
It can up to 220 mhz with 2.5 then u have to give them or more voltage,or u need to put them on cas 3.On 350mhz memo (700 mhz) only good memo can go with cas 4 with stock voltage. So,you will need VDD mod for your gddr for playing around with cas latency. But i dont think you will get more fps if u play with latency. More MHZ should get u more fps ;-)) So,do a voltmod for your memo and you will get LOOOT more mhz.

P.S. I tried on my memo 5.0 ns hynix,and i can get cas 3 without problems but that is just an 5.0 memo ;-))


----------

